

Show HN: my weekend project, Vidless. "CloudApp" for video chat. - jordanf
http://vidless.com
I always find myself frustrated by how many steps I have to take to video chat with someone online.<p>There's always too much software to download and install, and too many accounts to remember. The high-end, high-price Cisco conferencing systems I've used are especially fragile.<p>So I built Vidless in a weekend for myself, and I hope you find it useful too. Just create a room and share the link, and you'll be chatting in seconds.<p>You can invite several people (I haven't really tested a max yet), and chats on Vidless are always private.<p>Enjoy!
======
jordanf
I find myself pretty regularly frustrated by the number of steps it takes to
video chat with someone.

Too much software to install, too many accounts to remember. The high-end
Cisco hardware I've used is especially unpredictable.

So I spent a weekend and hacked together Vidless. Want to video chat with
someone? Just create a room and shoot them the URL, and you'll be chatting in
seconds.

I built Vidless for myself, but I hope you all find it useful, too. Enjoy!

~~~
geofffox
Is this one-on-one or are more connections possible?

------
ZafierX
My buddy and I had this exact same idea less than two weeks ago. Nice job on
the implementation!

